# Ranking of Private Medical Colleges in Lahore



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

i often find people consulting about top ranking colleges..!!

based on my 2 years experience, visits in different colleges & the things i learned from senior students; i would like to rank private medical colleges of lahore as follows:

1. CMH
2. Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zyaed Al Nahyan
3. Shalamar
4. LMDC
5. FMH
6. Sharif
7. Central Park
8. Rashid Latif
9. Avicenna
10. Akhtar Saeed
:happy:
NOTE:
some can disagree with this ranking... you have the right to argue!

2ndly; i changed my opinion from what i posted in other threads, like i didnt find FMH better than LMDC, the oldest private medical college of lahore is better than FMH, though LMDC has lost its fame because of their corruption.


----------



## samtarar

I like your ranking, just have a question. 
Is Shalamar really better than LMDC? 
I'm curious because I have to choose between these two colleges


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

samtarar said:


> I like your ranking, just have a question.
> Is Shalamar really better than LMDC?
> I'm curious because I have to choose between these two colleges


thankS for appreciating. #yes

i'm 101% sure about it... even i'm still doubtful whether to place it at no.2 or 3.
we have a student on this forum from Shalamar medical college, he is a brilliant guy... 
name on medstudentz: 'masterh'. (search for masterh in search option)

do read his posts, you will get answers to all your queries about shalamar...
here is an extract from his wording (with a bit modification);

'When I applied back in 2009, I got admission in almost every institution I applied to, CMH, FMH, Sharif, LMDC, UOL, Shalamar etc. I had selected Shalamar because it had everything you can expect from a medical college. And the financial scholarships they grant every year was the biggest factor/attraction. And I don't regret making this decision.  '


----------



## Soban

What is the criteria for this RANKING ... Huh .... Looks like your personal choice .... lol


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Soban said:


> What is the criteria for this RANKING ... Huh .... Looks like your personal choice .... lol


itz not based on personal choice, rather on public choice.#frown

you can have a survey for your satisfaction.#shocked

where i said itz an official 1?#rofl

& i think u need to read this note again:

NOTE:
some can disagree with this ranking... you have the right to argue!


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

wat about Sharif medical & dental college?????


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Ayesha Ahmed said:


> wat about Sharif medical & dental college?????


i ranked sharif on no.6


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

anas90 said:


> i ranked sharif on no.6


i got selected for uol sharif n fmh for bds....uol ws nearest bt nt wid good repo...so i chose smdc for bds.....fmh is quite far.,.....i hope it ws a wise decisio..............


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Ayesha Ahmed said:


> i got selected for uol sharif n fmh for bds....uol ws nearest bt nt wid good repo...so i chose smdc for bds.....fmh is quite far.,.....i hope it ws a wise decisio..............


your decision is the best 1...

there is not much difference in fmh & sharif, considering all aspects.


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

anas90 said:


> your decision is the best 1...
> 
> there is not much difference in fmh & sharif, considering all aspects.


how come.........?????????


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Ayesha Ahmed said:


> how come.........?????????


i told you my opinion.

don't have time to go in detail....#eek


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

I got selected for intervw in cmh.......jst got a cal...will sharif make refund???????????i wanna go to cmh.........


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Ayesha Ahmed said:


> I got selected for intervw in cmh.......jst got a cal...will sharif make refund???????????i wanna go to cmh.........


yeah! sharif will refund...........go fr cmh.

wht was the min. merit for bds in cmh?


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

anas90 said:


> yeah! sharif will refund...........go fr cmh.
> 
> wht was the min. merit for bds in cmh?


2nd merit list has been displayed....on the following url....

1st Merit List BDS


----------



## Dija

What about Continental medical college I think you should place it beneath Akhtar saeed! I was so desperate for sheikh zayd but screw them I didn't get my name so had to come to continental ..any suggestions about it? Bcz I'm kind of depressed about it because I'm a Grammarian plus an A level graduate iv no freaking idea how I will adjust there :/ plz suggestions


----------



## Dija

Talk about corruption in lmdc? Let me tell you the market rate of private med colleges! On top is Lmdc! My friend gave 20 lakh for mbbs another 16 lakh for bds..
Cmh you just need to be a son/daughter of brigadire or colonel ! 
21 lakh for mbbs in central park with 300 mcat score and 540 fsc! 
15lakh in avicena!
15lakh in rashid Latif!
14lakh in uol!
12lakh in Continental!
10lakh in Akhtar saeed! It's a whole vicious gambling circle  don't beleive me go talk to them and offer them


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed

Dija said:


> Talk about corruption in lmdc? Let me tell you the market rate of private med colleges! On top is Lmdc! My friend gave 20 lakh for mbbs another 16 lakh for bds..
> Cmh you just need to be a son/daughter of brigadire or colonel !
> 21 lakh for mbbs in central park with 300 mcat score and 540 fsc!
> 15lakh in avicena!
> 15lakh in rashid Latif!
> 14lakh in uol!
> 12lakh in Continental!
> 10lakh in Akhtar saeed! It's a whole vicious gambling circle  don't beleive me go talk to them and offer them


I GOT ADMISSION IN cmh..........in bds on merit wid
840 in matric
745 in fsc
676 in mcat 
55 in cmh........
im nt a daughter of ne army personel.........i didnt offer any sources........


----------



## usman dost

anas90 said:


> i ranked sharif on no.6


i got admission in bds in a top clg....bt i want to do mbbs ....I have been guided by doctors to do bds, and youwill have more oportunitiz in this field rather than in mbbs. Finally i am now confused as i want to do mbbs.


----------



## amerhch

If you want to stay in Pakistan and Europe then go for B.D.S,if want to go to U.S ,do M.B.B.S.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Dija said:


> Talk about corruption in lmdc? Let me tell you the market rate of private med colleges! On top is Lmdc! My friend gave 20 lakh for mbbs another 16 lakh for bds..
> Cmh you just need to be a son/daughter of brigadire or colonel !
> 21 lakh for mbbs in central park with 300 mcat score and 540 fsc!
> 15lakh in avicena!
> 15lakh in rashid Latif!
> 14lakh in uol!
> 12lakh in Continental!
> 10lakh in Akhtar saeed! It's a whole vicious gambling circle  don't beleive me go talk to them and offer them


i know such corruption cases in lmdc, avicenna & continental, but how can you accuse CMH, CPMC & RLMC of allegations without facts & figures?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Dija said:


> What about Continental medical college I think you should place it beneath Akhtar saeed! I was so desperate for sheikh zayd but screw them I didn't get my name so had to come to continental ..any suggestions about it? Bcz I'm kind of depressed about it because I'm a Grammarian plus an A level graduate iv no freaking idea how I will adjust there :/ plz suggestions


itz strange to know that an Alevel grammarian was worried about getting in a big institute like shk.zyaed & later on he made the choice for most sub-standard college in lahore.

don't mind for what i'm advising.........its for your own better future.#happy

dude! you should have consulted the medical public before making this choice.....#yes

do you know anything about continental? it has the got the worst repo> go UHS & check the results of this college.........you will find it on the last no. among all colleges of punjab. 
have you visited the continental campus? from what i know, itz not even fulfilling the medical college building criterion.

it could have been much better to go for Akhtar Saeed or Avicenna..........atleat they have got an awesome medical college campus & 100% result respectively.

still you can try for refund & go somewhere known to be a good place.#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

usman dost said:


> i got admission in bds in a top clg....bt i want to do mbbs ....I have been guided by doctors to do bds, and youwill have more oportunitiz in this field rather than in mbbs. Finally i am now confused as i want to do mbbs.


both fields have a got a lot of scope, though mbbs will give you a broad spectrum of opportunities.

try to sort out your interest & entusiasm> where does it lies?> in becoming a physician or a dentist?!

1nce you can answer this question> you will be in position to decide!


----------



## Dija

Do you really think I'm dumb enough to accuse without any hindsight? I myself got low score in mcat so I know the rates because I talked to each one of them and that's what they told me! CPMC trust me or not I personally know a guy who's got admission at that rate. Cmh yeah they don't take money but trust me approach works there alot those who get on merit congratulations to them. I'm not biased but so much corruption in such a respectable profeesion is quite distressing.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Dija said:


> Do you really think I'm dumb enough to accuse without any hindsight? I myself got low score in mcat so I know the rates because I talked to each one of them and that's what they told me! CPMC trust me or not I personally know a guy who's got admission at that rate. Cmh yeah they don't take money but trust me approach works there alot those who get on merit congratulations to them. I'm not biased but so much corruption in such a respectable profeesion is quite distressing.


Ok dija! now i can trust you.........#yes

so from CMH to CPMC> corruption is there, in the noblest of professions. #frown

young generation will have to strive hard to eliminate this corruption element from our beloved country.#happy


----------



## Emaan

Dija said:


> Do you really think I'm dumb enough to accuse without any hindsight? I myself got low score in mcat so I know the rates because I talked to each one of them and that's what they told me! CPMC trust me or not I personally know a guy who's got admission at that rate. Cmh yeah they don't take money but trust me approach works there alot those who get on merit congratulations to them. I'm not biased but so much corruption in such a respectable profeesion is quite distressing.


Tell me abt it, i noe wt it feels lyk wen sm1 gets the seat wich is ours according to the merit but is given to sm1 who has a pocket full ov donation....#yes #yes 
Never mind atleast we got admission somewhere#grin besides we got in the professions ov our choice nd our two years ov hardwork aren't wasted either, so chill:happy: :happy:


----------



## Emaan

anas90 said:


> Ok dija! now i can trust you.........#yes
> 
> so from CMH to CPMC> corruption is there, in the noblest of professions. #frown
> 
> young generation will have to strive hard to eliminate this corruption element from our beloved country.#happy


totally rite#yes but sadly some ppl wud always b there to buy their way in instead of pure talent....#dull nd the prob is our generation dxnt hav enough resources, power, money etc etc to face these ppl, hence our country continues to b ruled over by the corrupt ones#sad 
neways hw is ur clg? nd hw r ur classes goin? did u went thruogh raggin nd all? hw wz ur experience?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Emaan said:


> totally rite#yes but sadly some ppl wud always b there to buy their way in instead of pure talent....#dull nd the prob is our generation dxnt hav enough resources, power, money etc etc to face these ppl, hence our country continues to b ruled over by the corrupt ones#sad
> neways hw is ur clg? nd hw r ur classes goin? did u went thruogh raggin nd all? hw wz ur experience?


Emaan! by the grace of GOD> i got in an excellent college..!

i didn't know that cpmc is such an awsome place!!

fantastic faculty with renowned senior professors like Sir. Chugtai (the dean), Sir Tassaduq Hussain & Prof. Hashmi, are authors of several books etc. etc.

UHS position holders is also a big attracting factor of cpmc, reflecting the standard of teaching there;
in last years, Syda Shahna stood 1st among all UHS public & private colleges of punjab in prof part-1, Javaria & Mudassir took 1st & 2nd in part-2 respectively.

campus is also a fabulous 1...........with extra-curricular activities etc.

i got saved from ragging cene coz in cpmc there is much restriction in this regard.

but about burden of studies..........don't ask!

anatomy thing is really blaah,blaah.......#wink#yes


----------



## Emaan

anas90 said:


> Emaan! by the grace of GOD> i got in an excellent college..!
> 
> i didn't know that cpmc is such an awsome place!!
> 
> fantastic faculty with renowned senior professors like Sir. Chugtai (the dean), Sir Tassaduq Hussain & Prof. Hashmi, are authors of several books etc. etc.
> 
> UHS position holders is also a big attracting factor of cpmc, reflecting the standard of teaching there;
> in last years, Syda Shahna stood 1st among all UHS public & private colleges of punjab in prof part-1, Javaria & Mudassir took 1st & 2nd in part-2 respectively.
> 
> campus is also a fabulous 1...........with extra-curricular activities etc.
> 
> i got saved from ragging cene coz in cpmc there is much restriction in this regard.
> 
> but about burden of studies..........don't ask!
> 
> anatomy thing is really blaah,blaah.......#wink#yes


lucky u got in there, I wanted 2 join cpmc wen i just started my fsc, pity I cudnt get in#sad but its a previlege 2 b part ov such a nyc institution#yes I already noe abt its interior nd evrythin cuz I explored its blue prints nd designs wen it wz being constructed + took virtual tour on computer nd everythin, so I noe wt a splendid clg it is##yes #happy nd abt d burden, well, all I wud say is that mbbs is nt a piece ov cake afterall:happy:


----------



## Dija

Personally tell me where would you rank Continental Medical college ?


----------



## AK470

Personally dont go to continental try next year and get better college. But if u cant try next year then upto you all colleges give you UHS degree it dosent matter in job in professional life but personally it is good to try next time or try to get in other college.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Sheikh Zyaed will be conducting admissions on government quota from this year onwards, so exclude it from list.

i'm doing MBBS from Cenral Park medical college, anybody needing any sort of helped is welcomed.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

exclude Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zyaed Al Nahyan from this ranking list, because from what i know; government merit is going to be implicated for Sheikh Zyaed from this year onwards.


----------



## Ghani1992

Hey anas my aggregate came out to be 58.98%. Do I have a chance in Central Park?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

will be difficult for you to get in CPMC, but do apply as soon as possible; you may be selected on basis of awsome interview.


----------



## ridaa

anas90 said:


> exclude Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zyaed Al Nahyan from this ranking list, because from what i know; government merit is going to be implicated for Sheikh Zyaed from this year onwards.


I have to apply there and they are going to take the NTS test this year too. They have nothing to do with MCAT


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

ridaa said:


> I have to apply there and they are going to take the NTS test this year too. They have nothing to do with MCAT


Oh ThankS for correcting me.

but there fee structure will be like that of government from this year onwards> isn't it?


----------



## ridaa

Im not sure about their fee structure. I have no idea


----------



## irtaza421

In which private med college i can get admission with an aggregate of 77%? 
Please help...


----------



## Ghani1992

anas90 said:


> will be difficult for you to get in CPMC, but do apply as soon as possible; you may be selected on basis of awsome interview.


well i've got a dilemma. i can apply on either the foreign seat or the local one.my chances are really high for the foreign seat but it seems like they're very low for the local. now what?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Ghani1992 said:


> well i've got a dilemma. i can apply on either the foreign seat or the local one.my chances are really high for the foreign seat but it seems like they're very low for the local. now what?


choose foreign seat option, as you are having high chances for it..

but do remember, its somewhat 8 lac/year fee on foreign seat.


----------



## fairy queen

so whats the authentic news about Sheikh Zayed Lahore??
anyone knows about its fee structure??
i cant afford private medical college..
but i wana do medical in any case..
unluckily got 80 % aggregate..
do suggest me any private medical college with least fee....??


----------



## salmanzworld

fairy queen said:


> so whats the authentic news about Sheikh Zayed Lahore??
> anyone knows about its fee structure??
> i cant afford private medical college..
> but i wana do medical in any case..
> unluckily got 80 % aggregate..
> do suggest me any private medical college with least fee....??


hey..well shalamar is gud for u cuz you have 80% agg that means your name will be in shalamar's 1st merit list and so u can get 20 to 30% off in tution fee..


----------



## irtaza421

salmanzworld said:


> hey..well shalamar is gud for u cuz you have 80% agg that means your name will be in shalamar's 1st merit list and so u can get 20 to 30% off in tution fee..


hmm i got 77% aggregate and i want to get in shalamar.. what are my chances? Please tell...


----------



## salmanzworld

irtaza421 said:


> hmm i got 77% aggregate and i want to get in shalamar.. what are my chances? Please tell...


you can get admission in shalamar, your name will come in 2nd merit list.


----------



## ridaa

^and mine? Got 75.6% aggregate


----------



## salmanzworld

ridaa said:


> ^and mine? Got 75.6% aggregate


umm,,, i think u will eventually get admission in shalamar but i think your name will be displayed in 3rd merit list,, its actually a border line case .. but you have a fair chance so do apply .


----------



## Ghani1992

anas90 said:


> choose foreign seat option, as you are having high chances for it..
> 
> but do remember, its somewhat 8 lac/year fee on foreign seat.


oh it's much more...i'll see if i can apply to both options


----------



## shanikhan

anas90 said:


> i often find people consulting about top ranking colleges..!!
> 
> based on my 2 years experience, visits in different colleges & the things i learned from senior students; i would like to rank private medical colleges of lahore as follows:
> 
> 1. CMH
> 2. Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zyaed Al Nahyan
> 3. Shalamar
> 4. LMDC
> 5. FMH
> 6. Sharif
> 7. Central Park
> 8. Rashid Latif
> 9. Avicenna
> 10. Akhtar Saeed
> :happy:
> NOTE:
> some can disagree with this ranking... you have the right to argue!
> 
> 2ndly; i changed my opinion from what i posted in other threads, like i didnt find FMH better than LMDC, the oldest private medical college of lahore is better than FMH, though LMDC has lost its fame because of their corruption.


nice list


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Ghani! the best is, if u can apply for both options.


----------



## Hadi

*Ranking of private medical colleges in lahore.*

Do CMH Lahore has any scholarship policy for aggregate 82% or higher?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Hadi said:


> Do CMH Lahore has any scholarship policy for aggregate 82% or higher?


No. 

Confirm from CMH, they might have started something like that, from this year.


----------



## fairy queen

salmanzworld said:


> hey..well shalamar is gud for u cuz you have 80% agg that means your name will be in shalamar's 1st merit list and so u can get 20 to 30% off in tution fee..


what would b the fee...??exactly tell me in amount..


----------



## sania

*merit*

i just wana know about last year s merit of central park medical college ,please tell me ,


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

sania said:


> i just wana know about last year s merit of central park medical college ,please tell me ,


CPMC admin don't disclose there merit. 

my batch includes students with marks ranging from 700-960.

interview matters alot in CPMC, so can't say anything strictly about merit.


----------



## salmanzworld

fairy queen said:


> what would b the fee...??exactly tell me in amount..


it will be still around 4 to 4.5 lac/year as the total tution fee is 6 lac from dis year !


----------



## salmanzworld

sania said:


> i just wana know about last year s merit of central park medical college ,please tell me ,


central park's merit is not as high as that of shalamar and sharif i.e 76 % ...m not too sure but i think it will b around 73%


----------



## myctoRule

i got 875 in mcat, which is a great result as compared to non-fsc students but I will have to apply in private medical college because IBCC cuts a lot of mark for me and i ended up having 839, so its not a competitive score to get into a government medical college. I have an option to study in Canada but its a long procedure there and we give MCAT after 4 yrs of Bsc, so we are not sure if we would be doing medical or not.
what do you guys recommend, should i apply in an private college and will i be able to get by 77.6 aggregate? or should i go back and do engineering( cause i have taken mathematics) in canada.
Also, it might seem a ordinary question but are there any uniforms in private medical college?


----------



## fairy queen

salmanzworld said:


> it will be still around 4 to 4.5 lac/year as the total tution fee is 6 lac from dis year !


but this is just for 1st year na??
it would be different for from 2nd year onwards??


----------



## Chachu

myctoRule said:


> i got 875 in mcat, which is a great result as compared to non-fsc students but I will have to apply in private medical college because IBCC cuts a lot of mark for me and i ended up having 839, so its not a competitive score to get into a government medical college. I have an option to study in Canada but its a long procedure there and we give MCAT after 4 yrs of Bsc, so we are not sure if we would be doing medical or not.
> what do you guys recommend, should i apply in an private college and will i be able to get by 77.6 aggregate? or should i go back and do engineering( cause i have taken mathematics) in canada.
> Also, it might seem a ordinary question but are there any uniforms in private medical college?


There are a lot of options for you in Lahore; Wah Medical, FMDC, Shalamar, Sharif Medical, Akhtar Saeed, FMH, and maybe LMDC(If they're still open)
I assume that you're already prepared for the very hard life medicine is going to give you. If yes, go for any reasonable college in Pakistan. Bachelors level degree doesn't matter, wherever you get it from. Hope this helps
Wah Medical college does have uniforms. I know it sucks, already having uniforms for more than 12 years of study :indifferent:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

frndz. Do consider this ranking, before finalizing ur admissions..


----------



## nabz khan

i just saw my result on uhs site which is way less than the one i calculated myself,my aggregate now is 73!my dad really wanted me to go for shalamar but now i see theres no chance!olease guide me which else med college in lahore might take me,urgent help required


----------



## napster

today when me and my friend went lahore medical college,they demanded fee of 5 years in advance..what the hell


----------



## Username

anas90 said:


> i often find people consulting about top ranking colleges..!!
> 
> based on my 2 years experience, visits in different colleges & the things i learned from senior students; i would like to rank private medical colleges of lahore as follows:
> 
> 1. CMH
> 2. Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zyaed Al Nahyan
> 3. Shalamar
> 4. LMDC
> 5. FMH
> 6. Sharif
> 7. Central Park
> 8. Rashid Latif
> 9. Avicenna
> 10. Akhtar Saeed
> :happy:
> NOTE:
> some can disagree with this ranking... you have the right to argue!
> 
> 2ndly; i changed my opinion from what i posted in other threads, like i didnt find FMH better than LMDC, the oldest private medical college of lahore is better than FMH, though LMDC has lost its fame because of their corruption.


How is RLMC better than Akhtar Saeed? Why is Avicenna #9 on your list despite it's passing rate being 100%? :?


----------



## amerhch

napster said:


> today when me and my friend went lahore medical college,they demanded fee of 5 years in advance..what the hell


You are talking about LMDC?who over there asked that?I am very much interested in going there,they take donations that i heard and off course no way but have never heard of asking fee in advance for whole 5 years.kindly let me know details Thanks


----------



## Muneeb Akram

Dija said:


> Talk about corruption in lmdc? Let me tell you the market rate of private med colleges! On top is Lmdc! My friend gave 20 lakh for mbbs another 16 lakh for bds..
> Cmh you just need to be a son/daughter of brigadire or colonel !
> 21 lakh for mbbs in central park with 300 mcat score and 540 fsc!
> 15lakh in avicena!
> 15lakh in rashid Latif!
> 14lakh in uol!
> 12lakh in Continental!
> 10lakh in Akhtar saeed! It's a whole vicious gambling circle  don't beleive me go talk to them and offer them



are u sure about thisss ...cause this seems a little too high
suppose i go for UOL on donations....ill have to pay 14lakh for seat and 7 more for the tuition fee?



napster said:


> today when me and my friend went lahore medical college,they demanded fee of 5 years in advance..what the hell


hmmm..this might be cause u and ur friend had a bad fsc matric mcat score....cause ive heard either u pay donations to get in...or you pay the fee for all 5 years in advance ...


and WHERE DOES UNIVERSITY OF LAHORE stand ...so 1 seems to know about it?...it it like thaaaaaat BAD :0


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Username said:


> How is RLMC better than Akhtar Saeed? Why is Avicenna #9 on your list despite it's passing rate being 100%? :?


consider all aspects of Akhtar Saeed & RLMC...........you will get the answer.

only 100% result is never a criteria to rank a college on top!!!


----------



## Xanidan

Muneeb Akram said:


> and WHERE DOES UNIVERSITY OF LAHORE stand ...so 1 seems to know about it?...it it like thaaaaaat BAD :0


I hear it's worse than bad!
*Worst* option for Bds in Lahore (of the 6 or so colleges that offer BDS) and one of the worst for MBBS!

Only those guys usually go there who can't get admitted into places like CMH,FMH,Shalamar,Central Park and even LMDC and Sharif Medical Complex.

It is not even affiliated with the UHS and that can cause problems for graduates down the road.


----------



## imran786tahir

*Helpppp*



Xanidan said:


> I hear it's worse than bad!
> *Worst* option for Bds in Lahore (of the 6 or so colleges that offer BDS) and one of the worst for MBBS!
> 
> Only those guys usually go there who can't get admitted into places like CMH,FMH,Shalamar,Central Park and even LMDC and Sharif Medical Complex.
> 
> It is not even affiliated with the UHS and that can cause problems for graduates down the road.


Nmy chances in shalamar with 79.96% aggregate


----------



## Xanidan

imran786tahir said:


> Nmy chances in shalamar with 79.96% aggregate



79.96% sounds like a very good merit for Shalamar.
Your have a high chance of getting into it no doubt.


----------



## doctormaryam

*Help and Guide for Foreign Paki Nationality Students*

guys help me and guide me out i am a student in USA wana come pak Lahore for Med school can any one help me. Please?


----------



## ms1995

doctormaryam said:


> guys help me and guide me out i am a student in USA wana come pak Lahore for Med school can any one help me. Please?


admission deadline are over for this year. try in 2013


----------



## Moiz93

How is Rashid Latif Medical College?


----------



## Ghani1992

Mediocre


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

doctormaryam said:


> guys help me and guide me out i am a student in USA wana come pak Lahore for Med school can any one help me. Please?


Privates love to give seats to foreign students...........don't give up this year>

contact admin of every good medical college, hopefully you will get in somewhere InshaALLAH.


----------



## amerhch

HI guys I researched a lot these days on pvt med schools in lahore,consulting different faculty members of different colleges,doctors and students what I found is that LMDC has best clinicals as compared to other pvt colleges in lahore including,cmh,shalamar too.first two years may be not but last 3 most imp. years are for sure. i know so many people in my family and friends who graduated from LMDC and working in U.S.A .bcz of 20 students out of 150 who entered through donations and links you should not forget 130 on merit students.ratio can be different but facts can't be denied as it is the oldest pvt med school in lahore and now after change of principal its on rise again.if i get admission there i'll feel lucky.plus its atmosphere suits we O,A Level people.I am from L.G.S.OPINIONS ARE WELCOME.


----------



## Ghani1992

what about the clinicals of sheikh khalifa? are they good as well?


----------



## aizaz

Ayesha Ahmed said:


> I GOT ADMISSION IN cmh..........in bds on merit wid
> 840 in matric
> 745 in fsc
> 676 in mcat
> 55 in cmh........
> im nt a daughter of ne army personel.........i didnt offer any sources........


No way? I got like 72 in the cmh entry test, 830 in fsc, 85% in olevels and 760 in MCAT and I didn't even get an interview call. Are you sure?


----------



## ArsalanKhalid

Ayesha Ahmed said:


> I GOT ADMISSION IN cmh..........in bds on merit wid
> 840 in matric
> 745 in fsc
> 676 in mcat
> 55 in cmh........
> im nt a daughter of ne army personel.........i didnt offer any sources........


 you dont have tomention any sources.. because it is already written in application form(",)


----------



## amerhch

Ghani1992 said:


> what about the clinicals of sheikh khalifa? are they good as well?


Actually I donot know much about SKZMC.Heard that it is good but if I've to choose then I'll definitely go for LMDC as i personally know so many students graduated from there.


----------



## cefspan

anas90 said:


> i often find people consulting about top ranking colleges..!!
> 
> based on my 2 years experience, visits in different colleges & the things i learned from senior students; i would like to rank private medical colleges of lahore as follows:
> 
> 1. CMH
> 2. Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zyaed Al Nahyan
> 3. Shalamar
> 4. LMDC
> 5. FMH
> 6. Sharif
> 7. Central Park
> 8. Rashid Latif
> 9. Avicenna
> 10. Akhtar Saeed
> :happy:
> NOTE:
> some can disagree with this ranking... you have the right to argue!
> 
> 2ndly; i changed my opinion from what i posted in other threads, like i didnt find FMH better than LMDC, the oldest private medical college of lahore is better than FMH, though LMDC has lost its fame because of their corruption.


Kindly Elaborate Why Have U Kept C.M.H. At The Top Of The List?


----------



## Moiz93

Yaar please help me out. 
Should i do BDS from LMDC or MBBS from Rashid latif. 
Im soo much confused.


----------



## h.a.

go for mbbs


----------



## cefspan

Moiz93 said:


> Yaar please help me out.
> Should i do BDS from LMDC or MBBS from Rashid latif.
> Im soo much confused.


go for mbbs mate! Degree will be awarded by U.H.S. no matter u r A.I.M.C. Student Or Rashid Latif Medical College's Student.


----------



## amerhch

MBBS


----------



## pkstar

to which college I should prefer shareef or shalamar.Financialy not so strong?thanks


----------



## nabeelahmad

why Avicenna is on 9th.. any justification??? or any critaria you followed for the list??? explain plz...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

1st everybody should make it clear that it was an opinion based ranking i don't think there is any criteria based official ranking yet..

2ndly; thanks for pointing out this issue, because with the recent 3rd year result of UHS & the persistency with which Aviccena is producing outstanding topmost results, i admit that it should be placed above in the ranking 
i did place Aviccena on no.9 because it was not having well-established infrastructure i.e the campus building, hospital etc., at the time when i posted this ranking in 2011, but i think the things are changed now.

nobody should consider this ranking as hard & fast rule for making preferences.


----------



## Zaigham Butt

hey guys , is there any student of CMH who can help me getting previous merit list i.e of 2012......or do u have any idea that what will be an ideal aggregate for admission in CMH in 2013



Ayesha Ahmed said:


> I GOT ADMISSION IN cmh..........in bds on merit wid
> 840 in matric
> 745 in fsc
> 676 in mcat
> 55 in cmh........
> im nt a daughter of ne army personel.........i didnt offer any sources........


do you have any idea of the 2012 merit ...........as u are a student so do u have any idea about an ideal aggregate !!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

hopefully, ppl will be in need of this thread, as admission season is on its peak. :cool!::cool!:

BEST of LUCK to new comers, in World of Medicine.


----------



## bkn

MBBS all the way...
no matter what anyone says..MBBS does rank over BDS


----------



## zia.ahmed

*Transfer From Medical College in Lahore to European Medical College*

Hello,
I know this this thread is not about transfers but i would like to how can I transfer from a medical college in Lahore to a medical college in Europe.Usually medical colleges in pakistan have their final exam every year in november.So do i have to wait till september next year to get admission in European medical colleges or is there any other way? your help will be appreciated


----------



## Awais Ishaq

zia.ahmed said:


> Hello,
> I know this this thread is not about transfers but i would like to how can I transfer from a medical college in Lahore to a medical college in Europe.Usually medical colleges in pakistan have their final exam every year in november.So do i have to wait till september next year to get admission in European medical colleges or is there any other way? your help will be appreciated


There is a special discussion area for medical colleges of Europe I guess u can get some info info from there as well. U need to contact the respective college first,where u want to get transfered.


----------



## zabardastzi

Can u please give me information abt the procedure for getting admited in cmh... n please do tell me about these colleges messages that you ranked please.... do cmh demand for its own test or uhs test is sufficient.... what about the interview


----------



## bkn

zabardastzi said:


> Can u please give me information abt the procedure for getting admited in cmh... n please do tell me about these colleges messages that you ranked please.... do cmh demand for its own test or uhs test is sufficient.... what about the interview



nope CMH has their own test...but its easy
i think the uhs mcat accounts for only 10% in cmh aggregate..

the cmh aggregate is different from the uhs aggregate.
go buy a prospectus they'll tell you the whole procedure


----------



## zabardastzi

Thank you for assistng me can you please tell me about private medical colleges rank list in lahore al9ng with their last year closing merit and fee structure.....can u also give me info abt sheikh zayed med clg in rhat whether it is still having its own test or considering uhs test..... wat about nts of fmdc??? Please im a bit tense and need proper guidance at this turning point of my life


----------



## zia.ahmed

Thank you


----------



## zabardastzi

Thank you??? R u saying this to me for what??


----------



## zia.ahmed

Nope to my previous question


----------



## zabardastzi

Cmh tst only counts for 12.5%..... my uhs agregate is 71.6% do i have any chance for mbbs in any prvt clg?? Wat does merit no. Stands for in cmh??

- - - Updated - - -

U got admisn in which year?? Wat would da merit of cmh dis yr?? I got 71.6% uhs agregate do i have any chances in any prvt med clg specially cmh i dont have any source or army background

- - - Updated - - -

Do i have any chance of cmh tell me plz im very depresed???


----------



## bkn

zabardastzi said:


> Cmh tst only counts for 12.5%..... my uhs agregate is 71.6% do i have any chance for mbbs in any prvt clg?? Wat does merit no. Stands for in cmh??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> U got admisn in which year?? Wat would da merit of cmh dis yr?? I got 71.6% uhs agregate do i have any chances in any prvt med clg specially cmh i dont have any source or army background
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Do i have any chance of cmh tell me plz im very depresed???


If I remember correctly the merit was very hight. I had an aggregate of around 79% and I didn't get in. So I'm sorry I don't think you could get in cmh for mbbs.

Try lmdc , rlmc, central park etc...


----------



## duckling

bkn can you please help me to figure out my problem...my aggrevate is 78% where should i apply.can i get admission in fmh,shalamar or sharif.i'm very confused and tns:?


----------



## bkn

duckling said:


> bkn can you please help me to figure out my problem...my aggrevate is 78% where should i apply.can i get admission in fmh,shalamar or sharif.i'm very confused and tns:?


Yep fmh would accept you inshaAllah. Shalamar ka I'm not so sure... you see last year the merit was webt down to 78.5 I think...so I can't say...but you never know the merit changes..

I don't know about shareef but fmh woukd def take u iA...


----------



## duckling

I am worried...if marit got raised this year then wht i will do..yestrdy i called sharif they said that their last year marit was 77.but i wana to get admisn in shalamar or fmh.dnt know what will happen......


----------



## masterh

The merit was actually 79-80% last year, the merit got crippled a bit because there was some confusion with UHS stats, which made quite a mess. A couple of students with Late 78%/Early 79% got in, and students with 82% and 83% couldn't get in, because they declined to give the fee in time, because they were expecting a seat in Government Medical Colleges. However, some of those students, did get in, on the last few seats. But, the documented merit was 80% last year. This year, it is bound to increase as there is a strong speculation of an increase in the UHS Merit as well. Let's just hope for the best.

However, I strongly suggest, you apply everywhere including Shalamar & CMH.


----------



## duckling

i was hoping that i will get admission in shalamar or fmh.....now i just wana to cry


----------



## masterh

Don't loose heart. You have a good chance of getting into FMH. And, about CMH if you do well in their ET, you can get in there as well. And, if there is a significant drop in UHS Merit, you may get lucky for Shalamar as well.


----------



## umer3053

*CMH*

I secured 927 in FSc and 861 in MCAT and my aggregate is 81.73 and i want to apply for CMH lahore. Would i get admission there? And one more thing a friend of mine just told me not not to apply for CMH. He told me that they bound you to work for army for 13 years after graduation and you get a rank od captain doctor. Is that right? Please help me i'm confused a lot. Also recommend me any other good private medical college in which i can get admission:?


----------



## masterh

That's one more myth. Nothing of that sorts happen in CMH. CMH has other restrictions on students, which are only lifestyle based, during the course of studies, but they give you full license to practice anywhere. There is some strictness, which make some students pretty reckless at some point in their studies.

You should apply to Shifa, Shalamar, FMH and Sheikh Zayed, Lahore.


----------



## nasirshaheen

*Overseas Seats in Private Med Colleges*

kindly guide about admission on overseas basis in med colleges in lahore


----------



## masterh

masterh said:


> The merit was actually 79-80% last year, the merit got crippled a bit because there was some confusion with UHS stats, which made quite a mess. A couple of students with Late 78%/Early 79% got in, and students with 82% and 83% couldn't get in, because they declined to give the fee in time, because they were expecting a seat in Government Medical Colleges. However, some of those students, did get in, on the last few seat.


This was the story with Shalamar last year.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

anas90 said:


> i often find people consulting about top ranking colleges..!!
> 
> based on my 2 years experience, visits in different colleges & the things i learned from senior students; i would like to rank private medical colleges of lahore as follows:
> 
> 1. CMH
> 2. Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zyaed Al Nahyan
> 3. Shalamar
> 4. LMDC
> 5. FMH
> 6. Sharif
> 7. Central Park
> 8. Rashid Latif
> 9. Avicenna
> 10. Akhtar Saeed
> :happy:
> NOTE:
> some can disagree with this ranking... you have the right to argue!
> 
> 2ndly; i changed my opinion from what i posted in other threads, like i didnt find FMH better than LMDC, the oldest private medical college of lahore is better than FMH, though LMDC has lost its fame because of their corruption.


Dear every1! 

Now i strongly believe, that ppl should not prefer LMDC above FMH.

FMH is all the way better than LMDC, for reasons i may explain some time later.

for now, its enough to mention; reasons range from repute to education stuff.


----------



## sami987

can you tell me that is FMH better or Shalamar.and shalamar is a new college and do you see it maintaining its reputation in the coming years.


----------



## bkn

sami987 said:


> can you tell me that is FMH better or Shalamar.and shalamar is a new college and do you see it maintaining its reputation in the coming years.


I , and almost the whole of my class, left FMH and chose Shalamar over it. 

The faculty of shalamar is really good,
The building is beautiful, 
The results are amazing, inspite of the fact that it is a new college...many students have acquired first positions in the university examinations.,
The hospital is a very old one, and there are a LOT of patients...probably one of the best hospitals in the city.
And the merit was only second to CMH last year. 
This is a very big thing k a relatively new college like shalamar producing really good results MashaAllah, and had the second highest merit in private medical colleges. 

I'm very happy with my decision to not go to fmh...
It's small and cramped..no doubt its a good college but shalamar ranks over fmh in my opinion and even though I was one of the first people fmh called, I didn't opt for it


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

the thread may help this year also


----------



## CosmosCrazy042

What is the Faculty at LMDC like? What are their results like? If i have to choose between Rlmc, Akhtar Saeed and Lmdc, which College should i choose?


----------



## Umer Yamin

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> What is the Faculty at LMDC like? What are their results like? If i have to choose between Rlmc, Akhtar Saeed and Lmdc, which College should i choose?


LMDC ofcourse, it is older, better, better facilities, better results, better location, more experienced faculty members, and much more.


----------



## aneyk

I have heard that lmdc don't really have a merit..there is corruption also??? I mean us it true???how much do you need for MBBS in lmdc?? The aggregate without there entrance test...???and how is the test like???


----------



## Umer Yamin

aneyk said:


> I have heard that lmdc don't really have a merit..there is corruption also??? I mean us it true???how much do you need for MBBS in lmdc?? The aggregate without there entrance test...???and how is the test like???


The test is a mere formality, 10 mcqs, and the interview too, basically you need an 80+ aggregate to get into LMDC on a local seat, and yes corruption is there, they do take in students with poor aggregates on foreign seats.


----------



## aneyk

So that total aggregate is with or without the test???


----------



## Umer Yamin

aneyk said:


> So that total aggregate is with or without the test???


You mean to ask the total aggregate required for admission? That is 80+ with or without the test.


----------



## aneyk

OK so the test is included. Thanx


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Umer Yamin said:


> You mean to ask the total aggregate required for admission? That is 80+ with or without the test.


what about the merit of BDS in LMDC ? or is it better than FMH ? :/


----------



## Umer Yamin

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> what about the merit of BDS in LMDC ? or is it better than FMH ? :/


For BDS, LMDC's the best, the merit for a normal admission is around 72-73.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Umer Yamin said:


> For BDS, LMDC's the best, the merit for a normal admission is around 72-73.


so how much are my chances? mine is 73% as well


----------



## Umer Yamin

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> so how much are my chances? mine is 73% as well


Strong chances in BDS


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Umer Yamin said:


> Strong chances in BDS


Thank GOD


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

i would like everyone to share his/her views; about this ranking ? :cool!:
was it helpful or not at all ???


----------



## Umer Yamin

Dr.Anas Rafiq said:


> i would like everyone to share his/her views; about this ranking ? :cool!:
> was it helpful or not at all ???


It was indeed helpful


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Hello everybody,

For pursuing my enthusiasm, i would like to share that now we are happy to announce; MedRookie has launched the first ever International School Review System. What you can do is rate your medical school (over 2500 schools WORLD WIDE), write all the pros and cons of the school for others to see.
This will help future students who are considering applying to your medical school. Please take a moment to visit us and rate/review your school.
This will help all the future medical students, transfer students, and everyone else. In the near future we are looking at adding many resources to help you study for lectures, class, MCAT, USMLE.

All the best,
Dr.Anas Rafiq
Volunteer at www.medrookie.com


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

I think the success of this thread was more about curiosity of students instead of ranking thing


----------



## lightning

hello .
my uhs agregate in 2015 is 81.61. do you think i can get admission in bds in cmh .


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

did you people find this post helpful while taking admissions?:cool!:

had been away from this forum for years.:woot: GooD to see everything still alive here.
(Sorry for no replies to private messages)

All the BEST everyone in your future endeavors


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Are UHS lists for private medical colleges out?


----------



## Ayeshaayy0

2k19 ma merit kittna hay hota hay medical seats jo buy krni hein ... (60% sy 70%) ho fir to moojaan


----------



## Ayeshaayy0

Merit of seats on donation please and name of that college also please


----------

